# ashtabula gettin hotter



## jlamson

hit the ford yesterday and was catchin fish like they were going out of style, pulled a few females and males all over 27 to 32 inches. all caught on scain on the bottom, good fishin all:B


----------



## Carpman

Hey, pm me some details if you don't mind. Would love to go to the ash....


----------



## steelheader007

I hope you enjoyed your time tresspassing and the people have the nerve to wonder why we lose access!


----------



## ezbite

steelheader007 said:


> I hope you enjoyed your time tresspassing and the people have the nerve to wonder why we lose access!


and it starts........


----------



## One Legged Josh

If we dont have anything constructive to say why say anything? Big daddy already said the steel forum was on thin ice. LET IT GO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelheader007

One Legged Josh said:


> If we dont have anything constructive to say why say anything? Big daddy already said the steel forum was on thin ice. LET IT GO!!!!!!!!!!!


The problems are created by ppl just standing by and watching others do nothing. The constructive criticism is found in my post, and I was more polite than I was originally going to be. I will let this go. The reason is that we need to police our selves. I dont access the river there, and that is due to the sensetivity of the area. Yes I'm guilty as heck for being not so nice, but I do offer reasons for my sharp toungue. I'll give you a few: Anglers need to respect landowners wishes, anglers need to not tresspass, anglers need to realize the sensetivity of access issues on all great lakes tributaries. I respect Big D, and the job he does around here. I will not post again on this thread. 

Tom G.


----------



## One Legged Josh

I understand your concern, I just dont want this forum (steelhead talk) to be closed. If I have a comment that could be considered harsh I usually PM the person.


----------



## jlamson

steelheader007 said:


> The problems are created by ppl just standing by and watching others do nothing. The constructive criticism is found in my post, and I was more polite than I was originally going to be. I will let this go. The reason is that we need to police our selves. I dont access the river there, and that is due to the sensetivity of the area. Yes I'm guilty as heck for being not so nice, but I do offer reasons for my sharp toungue. I'll give you a few: Anglers need to respect landowners wishes, anglers need to not tresspass, anglers need to realize the sensetivity of access issues on all great lakes tributaries. I respect Big D, and the job he does around here. I will not post again on this thread.
> 
> Tom G.


in my defense it is posted but they cannot stop you from fishing the ford which is owned not by hewwit, you cannot fish past the posted signs im sure if he did own it the guys who have fished there ever since it was posted they and I would have been booted i wave to hewwit every morning im there and nothing is said and he politely waves back


----------



## master of steel

One Legged Josh said:


> If we dont have anything constructive to say why say anything? Big daddy already said the steel forum was on thin ice. LET IT GO!!!!!!!!!!!


It's a double edge sword in regards to Steelhead Alley's streams. It's one of the most productive steelhead fisheries in the North America as Erie's streams have more fish per mile than any other river. 

With the high numbers comes a lot of people. I know for a fact that the internet isn't as bad as some people make it out to be. Last week I fished a eastside trib and I never seen so many people. The night before there were no reports on any of the popular fishing sites including this one, it's word of mouth.

I rarely run into people since I start fishing very early in the morning since I use a small light stick on my float. This is very effective and most times I can fish out a spot before anybody arrives . I'm also willing to go the extra mile and I'll cover a lot of water. 

The Bula is a decent river but not the best.........


----------



## jlamson

thats really the only place i fish and do very well in most cases i do love to fish conneaute but some day would love to hit another trib some time down the road, good fishin


----------



## kernal83

Was the ford just recently posted? If its the spot I am thinking of, as of last year, you were able to walk down stream as long as you did not fish in front of the house. I don't usually actually fish the ford, but are you still able to walk down stream. That would be a shame if that spot is now off limits.


----------



## steelheader007

kernal83 said:


> Was the ford just recently posted? If its the spot I am thinking of, as of last year, you were able to walk down stream as long as you did not fish in front of the house. I don't usually actually fish the ford, but are you still able to walk down stream. That would be a shame if that spot is now off limits.



Well sorry, but the creek banks and the creek bed are off limits in this spot. The same family owns both sides of the creek in this location.


----------



## OhioFlyer

master of steel said:


> The Bula is a decent river but not the best.........


In your opinion, if you don't mind, what do you prefer?


----------



## master of steel

OhioFlyer said:


> In your opinion, if you don't mind, what do you prefer?


From first to worst

*Grand* - Large and it's a pinner's dream
*Conneaut* - Best river early in the season
*Vermilion* - A lot of deep holes, great for float fishing
*Chagrin* - Lower is too crowded, but the upper section is nice
*Ashtabula* - Clears the quickest and is better suited to fly fishing
*Rocky* - I live 5 minutes away and I barely fish it. Easy access and too many people.
*PA* - forget about it!


----------



## Carpman

Sorry, didn't know the "ford" was off limits, am from mansfield just looking for a spot to steelie fish. I have never fished the ashtabula before, but it sounds fun to fish in the "legal" spots. I apologize for not knowing better......!


----------



## Thrash44047

Hey quick question on the 'Bula steelhead areas, where is a good spot to hit that is legal. I was once told Cedarquist park but the water is about 4" deep last i was down there. Ive been going to Arcola in Madison but the drive is too expensive in my gas guzzler.

Sorry Im new to fishing and just trying to keep this new addiction up as long as possible.


----------



## OhioFlyer

master of steel said:


> From first to worst
> 
> *Grand* - Large and it's a pinner's dream
> *Conneaut* - Best river early in the season
> *Vermilion* - A lot of deep holes, great for float fishing
> *Chagrin* - Lower is too crowded, but the upper section is nice
> *Ashtabula* - Clears the quickest and is better suited to fly fishing
> *Rocky* - I live 5 minutes away and I barely fish it. Easy access and too many people.
> *PA* - forget about it!


I have about the same opinion besides the Grand River part and Ash movving up slightly. How do you base your preference? Size, number or quality of fish. I was at the Grand last week with a buddy and we had one on and that was it. Just curoius.


----------



## hollandbass

master of steel said:


> It's a double edge sword in regards to Steelhead Alley's streams. It's one of the most productive steelhead fisheries in the North America as Erie's streams have more fish per mile than any other river.
> 
> With the high numbers comes a lot of people. I know for a fact that the internet isn't as bad as some people make it out to be. Last week I fished a eastside trib and I never seen so many people. The night before there were no reports on any of the popular fishing sites including this one, it's word of mouth.
> 
> I rarely run into people since I start fishing very early in the morning since I use a small light stick on my float. This is very effective and most times I can fish out a spot before anybody arrives . I'm also willing to go the extra mile and I'll cover a lot of water.
> 
> The Bula is a decent river but not the best.........



Maybe some book quotes most fish per mile or whatever BS for Erie streams, but the overall quality of steelie fishing is very poor in OH/PA. I have been fishing OR and WA streams and its not even close, you can go miles without seeing another person, there are multiple runs of fish (summer,winter), rivers are everywhere, streams clear within hours, not to mention 38" + fish are quote common. Fishing in OH/PA is like a battle ground and finding spots is a struggle. There are so many rivers and fish here in OR that the Ohio attitude is rare, people will share tips/spots because as hard as you might try the fish will never end. Ohio is a joke, reality is not always pretty.


----------



## steelheader007

hollandbass said:


> Maybe some book quotes most fish per mile or whatever BS for Erie streams, but the overall quality of steelie fishing is very poor in OH/PA. I have been fishing OR and WA streams and its not even close, you can go miles without seeing another person, there are multiple runs of fish (summer,winter), rivers are everywhere, streams clear within hours, not to mention 38" + fish are quote common. Fishing in OH/PA is like a battle ground and finding spots is a struggle. There are so many rivers and fish here in OR that the Ohio attitude is rare, people will share tips/spots because as hard as you might try the fish will never end. Ohio is a joke, reality is not always pretty.


You are right you cant compare the west coast fishery to the great lakes. Our fishery is man made, and where the west coast are natives/ wild fish. What is a joke about Ohio, and Pa they stock way to many fish. As far as the crowds go I dont fish around them, and I have been able to stay away from them for quite a few years. Well Pa does stock well over a million smolts a year "that to me is a little (lol) over the top". I have seen 40" steelhead in the OP, and our streams and river lack the geological make up such as those west coast streams to run clear after a rain or a snow meltoff. The truth be told the west coast steelheaders do not like our fishery at all, and this I have spent several hours talking to ppl in and around the OP that have told me so. they see us a lead throwing meat mongers! lol.... There is simply no comparison to the two fisheries!


----------



## ryosapien

OK holland really uncalled for.. most anglers i have met on the river have been quite amiable and we are proud of our fishery. We are mostly just grateful we have the oppurtunity to persue such a beautiful fish in our urban atmosphere. I think most anglers dream of moving out west where we imagine an abundance of trout and endless mountain strewn skies. I think we are pretty fortunate though compared to about 30 other states.


----------



## One Legged Josh

ryosapien said:


> OK holland really uncalled for.. most anglers i have met on the river have been quite amiable and we are proud of our fishery. We are mostly just grateful we have the oppurtunity to persue such a beautiful fish in our urban atmosphere. I think most anglers dream of moving out west where we imagine an abundance of trout and endless mountain strewn skies. I think we are pretty fortunate though compared to about 30 other states.


Well said. Be grateful for what we do have, dont complain about what we dont. I bet people in Kansas or Iowa would love to catch one of our inferior lake Erie chromers.


----------



## jlamson

im happy with what we got, like onelegged said, let em' hook up with some of them steelies, sure beats blue gill and bass


----------



## kruggy1

hollandbass said:


> Maybe some book quotes most fish per mile or whatever BS for Erie streams, but the overall quality of steelie fishing is very poor in OH/PA. I have been fishing OR and WA streams and its not even close, you can go miles without seeing another person, there are multiple runs of fish (summer,winter), rivers are everywhere, streams clear within hours, not to mention 38" + fish are quote common. Fishing in OH/PA is like a battle ground and finding spots is a struggle. There are so many rivers and fish here in OR that the Ohio attitude is rare, people will share tips/spots because as hard as you might try the fish will never end. Ohio is a joke, reality is not always pretty.


 I belong to Washingtonflyfishing.com and talked to a guide on the phone and he says the steelhead fishing sucks there, and most of the places to fish are covered with people also. Yeah, the attitude stinks also, most of the west coast hate east coast fisherman, dont ask me why. My in-laws live there so Ive visted there few times, Washington is a very preppy state!!!! 

Ill stick with Ohio!!!!!!!


----------



## hollandbass

kruggy1 said:


> I belong to Washingtonflyfishing.com and talked to a guide on the phone and he says the steelhead fishing sucks there, and most of the places to fish are covered with people also. Yeah, the attitude stinks also, most of the west coast hate east coast fisherman, dont ask me why. My in-laws live there so Ive visted there few times, Washington is a very preppy state!!!!
> 
> Ill stick with Ohio!!!!!!!



Oh **** you belong to a flyfishing website thats not even in your state?! Oh **** you talked to a guide on a phone! Wow, tell us more. There are s many people here? No fish! 











gotta love armchair warriors.


----------



## hollandbass

ryosapien said:


> OK holland really uncalled for.. most anglers i have met on the river have been quite amiable and we are proud of our fishery. We are mostly just grateful we have the oppurtunity to persue such a beautiful fish in our urban atmosphere. I think most anglers dream of moving out west where we imagine an abundance of trout and endless mountain strewn skies. I think we are pretty fortunate though compared to about 30 other states.



ryosapien, there are a lot of great anglers back in OH. I have fished OH all my life, but the steelhead situation is less than stellar, like it or not. I am telling you how it is, as I have fished both there and now fish here (OR and WA). As a matter of fact a forum member here has guided me a bit in the right direction last year and thanks to him I caught well over 30 steelies in 2 days in OH, but honestly knowledge like that is rare. No need to dream, pick up and move. Just to give you an example I live on a river that&#8217;s full of salmon as we speak, as well as steelhead and I have about 15 other rivers/tribs within 10 miles of me full of fish. It&#8217;s not even close, and I am not bragging just saying how it is. A 15lb wild steelie is a common thing here, and i have never hooked 20+ 10lb fish in a day before in ohio, common thing here.


----------



## One Legged Josh

We here at OHIO Game fishing are really happy for you, and your Left coast fish. I'll stick with my stockers here in OHIO. (Nice fish by the way)


----------



## MuskieJim

Yeah, what's with the attitude?

"As a matter of fact a forum member here has guided me a bit in the right direction last year and thanks to him I caught well over 30 steelies in 2 days in OH, but honestly knowledge like that is rare."

I know a few individuals who can catch 50+ fish in a day here in OHIO that are members here on OGF. Not a problem. But who's counting????  The best part about our fishery is the numbers, not so much the size.

For what it is, we have a fantastic fishery, easily one of the top 5 steelhead fisheries in the world. Is that why it's called "Steelhead Ally"?


----------



## hollandbass

I am slow to apologize for being in a target rich environment. Tight lines, chrome is chrome no matter where you go. Just didnt want any confusion for someone without a clue to read and think that ohio is worlds greatest steelie fishing or anything.


----------



## hollandbass

MuskieJim said:


> Yeah, what's with the attitude?
> 
> "As a matter of fact a forum member here has guided me a bit in the right direction last year and thanks to him I caught well over 30 steelies in 2 days in OH, but honestly knowledge like that is rare."
> 
> I know a few individuals who can catch 50+ fish in a day here in OHIO that are members here on OGF. Not a problem. But who's counting????  The best part about our fishery is the numbers, not so much the size.
> 
> For what it is, we have a fantastic fishery, easily one of the top 5 steelhead fisheries in the world. Is that why it's called "Steelhead Ally"?



Here we go again. Top 5 in the world? Have you fished all of steelhead streams in the world to establish that or are you going by what field and stream told you? Alaska, BC, Russia..... And Ohio? Ha-ha.


----------



## ryosapien

the GREAT lakes as a matter of fact are the largest group of freshwater lakes on earth. Lake Erie is the eleventh largest lake in the world. SO YEAH IT"S REALLY NOT THAT HARD TO BELIEVE. Erie is also a world renowned walleye and smallmouth bass fishery or is that just heresay too.


----------



## K gonefishin

Seriously this is a family site what's with all the cussing. This steelhead forum is a ticking time bomb to go bye bye!!!!


----------



## Janus

Hollandbass seems like a guy who wants to show off a bit...not worth acknowledging because it is irrelevant to our region.
Janus

_"The really tough thing about humility is you can't brag about it."
Gene Brown _


----------



## MuskieJim

I'm just glad he's out of ohio.....I wish he lived in Grizzly bear country though.


----------



## OhioFlyer

I will have to post a picture tomorrow of my 36 1/4" 22lb beast I caught 5 years ago for proof that monsters do exist in stocked streams. As a matter of fact this was not a stocked stream. Ashtabula is home to 10-20 fish days as well as 50-100 fish days. Wild steel is much larger but not as fun as close quartered Ohio rivers. Pic will be here tomorrow of "my baby.


----------



## kruggy1

Ohioflyer, cant wait to see your pics!!! A 36 1/4'' and 22lbs fish is truly a prize fish. Who says there is no big steel in "OHIO", oh yeah there was this one guy, but he must of been wrong!!!! Again great fish Ohioflyer!!!


----------



## hollandbass

MuskieJim said:


> I'm just glad he's out of ohio.....I wish he lived in Grizzly bear country though.


I passed 6 bears on the river last night. Time to sit this one out also junior. 

TOP IT


----------



## hollandbass

Plenty of growlers down my way...


----------



## MuskieJim

Hey Al Linder, the comment was a joke. I was referring to how Grizzly bears like to eat people. I am not going to have a lame argument with you, nor do I care what you have done, dreamed about, etc. The only thing I care about is that this dumb discussions has dragged out, and yet again, another negative post on the Steelhead forums.


----------



## hollandbass

Out here the streams are too crowded and not enough fish!


----------



## hollandbass

MuskieJim said:


> Hey Al Linder, the comment was a joke. I was referring to how Grizzly bears like to eat people. I am not going to have a lame argument with you, nor do I care what you have done, dreamed about, etc. The only thing I care about is that this dumb discussions has dragged out, and yet again, another negative post on the Steelhead forums.


I dont know... but i LOVE to shoot some grizzly bears, want pics of dead ones?


----------



## vkutsch

Holland, you sound like a lucky guy, so why not just appreciate your good fortune and stop being a like that.


----------



## hollandbass

from today, fishing sucked only 60lbs of Salmon


----------



## jlamson

OhioFlyer said:


> I will have to post a picture tomorrow of my 36 1/4" 22lb beast I caught 5 years ago for proof that monsters do exist in stocked streams. As a matter of fact this was not a stocked stream. Ashtabula is home to 10-20 fish days as well as 50-100 fish days. Wild steel is much larger but not as fun as close quartered Ohio rivers. Pic will be here tomorrow of "my baby.


definatly cannot wait for that pic flyer i know some guys the same way who can slam and jam all day long, this guy is flippin for no reason, hes being a fool at that . but let him brag on spendin his bucks when we got some good fishin


----------



## hollandbass

vkutsch said:


> Holland, you sound like a lucky guy, so why not just appreciate your good fortune and stop being a like that.


Thanks and I do appreciate it every day. I simply stated from the beginning that IF ONE was too fish in other places one would see for himself whats out there. Ohio has some great things; world class steelhead fishing is just not one of them. It is what it is and I loved it also till I saw different. Its funny when people who have never fished anywhere else defend it to the end. I know a few ohio guys who also have had 100+ fish days one is a member here, great guy hope there will be more like him. Besides, I love this thread; I havent even begun to post any pics of BIG fish. I am just getting started...

rivers..... where are all the people? elk yes.... people.... not so much


----------



## steelheader007

I'm glad you like being out there, and I have enjoyed fish out there also. But I do think its funny that you like to roast others about what they think. I dont think being unkind to others on the net in a public forum is good, but obviously you like to do it. I really dont care about your big fish pics, or how many elk you have taken pictures of. I really dont care about how many ppl we dont see in your pics. I really dont care for your unsportsman like attitude towards others. So with this Ill say you have a lot to learn about life, and how to treat others. I will not reply any more to this thread.

Tom G.


----------



## misfit

ok guys.last warning.i don't make a habit of announcing the banning of members,but in this case i'm making an exception.
due to his continued obnoxous behavior towards other members,hollandbass has been removed from the site.as i stated before,ths is what can be expected for anyone else who continues to disrupt this forum.to remove the forum because of a few bad apples isn't going to happen(yet),but we're not going to tolerate any more of the bs that's been going on.
i don't know how to be any more clear than that,so please remember it when posting.


----------



## Man of Steel

People that own the area in front of the house got pissed. One guy took a crap in their yard. Another told the lady that he owned the property. I have been down there fishing and seen people fish right under the sign to not fish in front of the house. These are not steelheaders, they are scum.


----------



## Big Daddy

People shouldn't do that, it's wrong and truly disgusting.

I would hope that we could all agree to report those issues to proper authorities. 

There are so many good things related to fishing, steelheading has its own draw. We all need to pull together to make it better.


----------



## steelheadBob

Big Daddy said:


> People shouldn't do that, it's wrong and truly disgusting.
> 
> I would hope that we could all agree to report those issues to proper authorities.
> 
> There are so many good things related to fishing, steelheading has its own draw. We all need to pull together to make it better.


AMEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhioFlyer

here is ny baby that I was referencing. Please note the table that the mount is on is 48" diameter and I made sure to centralize it on the table to show its size. WE HAVE GREAT FISH IN OHIO...just no as many as out west.

I LOVE STEELHEAD ALLEY!!!!


----------



## AnthHol

beautiful fish, truly a once in a lifetime opportunity here in ohio.


----------



## joel_fishes

Ohioflyer
Did you get it in Ohio? Why didn't you turn it in for a state record?

Joel


----------



## kruggy1

Awsome fish Ohioflyer, your very fortunate fisherman catching one that size, hope theres many more for you to come this seasom,Good luck


----------



## One Legged Josh

You would have had the record by 2 pounds. Nice Fish!

(From ODNR)
NEW OHIO RECORD STEELHEAD

- Mike Shane, is the new state record holder for rainbow trout . The steelhead was caught while fishing in Lake Erie from the east breakwater off Conneaut Harbor in Ashtabula County. The 36 1/2 inch trout weighed 20.97 pounds.


----------



## jlamson

i seen that fish at snugg harbor, she was a bueaty, i believe they caught it on a steel leader while trolling


----------



## OhioFlyer

When I called the DNR they said that the weight was not the issue, the length was. I my crazy head this is the state record. I have seen the fish that Mike Shane caught on a steel leader. ( I was told it was on steel but I don't know for certain). This is why, in my opinion, my fish should have been the record. She was caught in Feb on a Steelhead Alley river on my Cabelas Traditional 7wt fly rod using 6lb tippet. The secret weapon was a cheese colored Glo Bug. The fish was probably 1-2lbs heavier in the water. After what seemed like days I landed her and I picked her up to take a picture she let all of her eggs go. The eggs that i was able to get for my uncle lasted him about 2-1/2 years of scein bags.

truly a once and a lifetime fish as well as an expensive mount ($350). This is why I think Ohio has some of the best steelhead in the world. Not because of the size but because of the people that use lightweight equipment to catch them. Out west you won't see many people catching steel on fly rods or light spinning gear, you will see large baitcasters with 20-25lb test braided line or mono. 

Lets keep these rivers clean and keep us on them. 

Tight lines to everyone. Good luck.


----------



## joe01

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=20533

This is my largest steelie it went 36, 3/4 inches. I never had it weighed, I raped it up in news paper to get it mounted,and it left all the print. If you want a person to check with just ask blue dolphin. And the sad part is I lost a bigger steelie that day.


----------



## jlamson

OhioFlyer said:


> When I called the DNR they said that the weight was not the issue, the length was. I my crazy head this is the state record. I have seen the fish that Mike Shane caught on a steel leader. ( I was told it was on steel but I don't know for certain). This is why, in my opinion, my fish should have been the record. She was caught in Feb on a Steelhead Alley river on my Cabelas Traditional 7wt fly rod using 6lb tippet. The secret weapon was a cheese colored Glo Bug. The fish was probably 1-2lbs heavier in the water. After what seemed like days I landed her and I picked her up to take a picture she let all of her eggs go. The eggs that i was able to get for my uncle lasted him about 2-1/2 years of scein bags.
> 
> truly a once and a lifetime fish as well as an expensive mount ($350). This is why I think Ohio has some of the best steelhead in the world. Not because of the size but because of the people that use lightweight equipment to catch them. Out west you won't see many people catching steel on fly rods or light spinning gear, you will see large baitcasters with 20-25lb test braided line or mono.
> 
> Lets keep these rivers clean and keep us on them.
> 
> Tight lines to everyone. Good luck.


your right on that one your's should of taken the record, gotta love reelin em' in on light tackle i got a 32 incher mounted for 300 a couple of springs ago all caught on light tackle took me forever but what a blast, good fishin


----------

